# MY GIRLS



## shye (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nugglesnibbles/


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2006)

Great photos! I love the one of Nuggles with her Easter present.


----------



## shye (Sep 3, 2006)

THANKS!


----------



## Haley (Sep 4, 2006)

Love the pics! You have very beautiful girls..are they bonded?


----------



## shye (Sep 4, 2006)

No:X! We are trying to bond them but Nuggles (as you can see from pics ) Is very spoiled. Nibbles wouldlove nothing more than to cuddle with Nuggles or the cat but neitherwill let her. Nuggles has gotten to were she seems to like Nibblesthrough the cage but she is very aggresive other wise.:?Wejust baught a new house this weekend so maybe the new house will changeher mind!:bunnydance:



YIKES!! Demond Bunny!!


----------



## shye (Sep 4, 2006)

*shye wrote:*


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nugglesnibbles/


We are still trying to bond them. It has been 4 1/2 months nowand Nuggles is just so spoiled that she just wontbudge!:XNibbles wants nothing more than to cuddle withNuggles or Gracy or cat but neither will have it. Nuggles has gotten towere she likes Nibbles when Nuggles is running around the house andNibbles is in her cage. Nuggles will lay by Nibbles cage and some timeseven lick her. But if Nibbles is out and Nuggles is in her cage she isextremly aggresive and grunts and bites if Nibbles gets to close. Wejust baught a new house this weekend so maybe the move and new housewill change Nuggles mind!:?


----------



## shye (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry about the double:shock:I didnt think the first one went through!


----------



## Haley (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new house! And good luck with the bonding. 

It can be very difficult sometimes..I bonded two males and am working on bringing in a third. what work!

Good Luck anc very cute bunnies!

Haley


----------



## aeposten (Sep 4, 2006)

Shye,
Your rabbits are so cute! I found you on Flickr and added you as acontact (feel free to do the same). I love checking out new photos fromfellow bunny slaves! 

Good luck with the bonding, and the new house!

-Amy


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 4, 2006)

I loved the pictures! What a great idea to usethe bumpers around the cages, I though that was really cute. Nugglesand Nibbles are SOOO cute.


----------



## shye (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you! You all are great! It is so much funto share bunny talk and photos with people who get it!! And dont thinkthat I am just nuts!I love looking at all the wonderfulbunny pictures on this site. In fact I have even been late for worktwice because I couldnt stop looking!!:?Thanks again!


----------



## shye (Sep 4, 2006)

Amy,

I added you to flker.Is that you on your flkr page? Nice to mett you!:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2006)

lol..Ive been known to be late for a few things bc Im too busy looking around at all these cute bunnies!

Isnt it nice to be able to chat with other people who "get it"?! Everyone else just usually looks at me like im crazy 

Love your buns!


----------



## TwistedBunny (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my! Such pretty girls. Nuggles does look a little like a diva, but when you know you're gorgeous....

BooBunny says hello to the girls!


----------



## shye (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:thank you! me and my girls are in love with your little guy. What a doll!:inlove:

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

and all my foster buns!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 28, 2006)

shye

This is one of Mine and Mongo's Favorite PicsofNuggles,excludingherBikerOutfitof coarse! :faint:Too Hoooot.:inlove::happydance

She just looks Sooo Comfy laying there and her little leash is just adorable on her.









MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks! I love this one! she has no trouble getting comfyI love her butt!!:embarrassed:


----------



## shye (Nov 30, 2006)

my kids at easter


----------

